# Hello from Sarnia Ontario Canada



## vince1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry for not introducing myself a couple of days ago when I started a thread on Wing Chun. I studied Tae Kwon Do many years ago (35 plus years) and received a red belt. Currently for almost a year I have been studying Southern Mantis Kung -Fu and most recently in addition my sifu has added Korean Ship Pal Ki. He also adds some Hapkido, Northern Mantis and combat TaiChi on occasion. I am just over fifty and I am not the kicker i use to be in my Tae Kwon Do days. I enjoy the well thought out martial art of Southern Mantis Chow Gar.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 16, 2017)

There goes the neighborhood.



Just kidding, welcome to the board


----------



## Tames D (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Agoge (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## frank raud (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello from the other end of Ontario!


----------



## vince1 (Mar 17, 2017)

frank raud said:


> Hello from the other end of Ontario!



Hello other end ! I use to live south of Ottawa in a town by the name of Kemptville.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT, Vince. You'll find a bunch of people here who are more than willing to share their experience. Some of it will even be useful. We'll readily agree on silly stuff, while arguing about the correct percentage of cocoa in the chocolate one should eat with one's afternoon black coffee. I hope you have fun!


----------



## frank raud (Mar 19, 2017)

vince1 said:


> Hello other end ! I use to live south of Ottawa in a town by the name of Kemptville.


I know it well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 19, 2017)

welcome to mT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2017)

welcome to MT

In my youth, the worst and yet coolest beating I ever took sparring was with a Southern Mantis guy


----------



## Buka (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Jedmus (Mar 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## donald1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Good to have you here!


----------

